

Startup Quote - iwani
http://startupquote.com

======
iwani
+1 to "Don’t worry about failure; you only have to be right once." Drew
Houston

I wish we could rate these quotes, and top rated ones stay on top

------
tszming
My favorite:

Do you create anything, or just criticize others work and belittle their
motivations?

\- Steve Jobs

~~~
iwani
lol yeah, that is ftw

